# Best Tiramisu recipe



## sowe (Oct 8, 2010)

Hello people!

I love Tiramisu and I am looking for the best recipe ever. I have tried to make one several times bur I was never really sattisfied.

Maybe you have a recipe that finally will sattisfie due to its italian original taste /img/vbsmilies/smilies//wink.gif

Please help me!

Thnx


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi Sowe,

Let me give you my very own recipe I made almost a year ago. I made these pots because a friend told me you can preserve these in the freezer! Just sprinkle with chocolate when serving them after defrosting. Sadly enough they never made it to the freezer, they were devoured in no time. I'm not a real tiramisu adept, it's a little to sweet for me, but others seem to like these a lot! Enjoy.

As you know, tiramisu is a combination of cream made with mascarpone and cookies. 

*Mascarpone cream; *

250 grams of mascarpone - 50 grams white chocolate - 1 tbsp Grand Marnier (or another liquer such as Amaretto) - 4 eggs 

separated in white and yolks - 5 tbsps of sugar - 1 leaf of gelatine soaked in cold water - some milk or cream (20-30 grams) - some grated dark chocolate to sprinkle on top

Whisk eggwhites with a sniff of salt untill nicely ferm. 

Make a ruban (ribbon); whisk egg yolks and sugar with handmixer untill sugar dissolves and the mixture gets pale and has a bigger volume. 

Make some white chocolateganache; warm some milk (or cream, or butter, or orangejuice...), Grand Marnier. Add soaked gelatineleaf in this warm fluid, and then stir in the white chocolate in chunks. (You can leave the ganache out. I use it for extra taste but also to get some gelatine in, which will stabilize the whole preparation and supports the airbubbles inside! Warming the fluid gets also rid of the alcohol). Mix somewhat cooled ganache with eggyolk mixture, mix in mascarpone. I keep using a handmixer for all this. Fold in eggwhites; start with a small spoonful of eggwhite and mix quickly and thouroughly, then add the rest of the eggwhites and fold these in very gently as not to knock the air out of the eggwhites. Done. 

*I made 2 versions; *

*1. Classical with the long cookies *(we call them boudoirs AKA savoyards, long fingers). Make some strong coffee. Pour on a plate. Just dip front and back of the cookies quickly into the coffee (no soaking!). I broke them first in 2 pieces to fit the small pots. Cover with the mascarpone cream. I made 2 layers cream and cookies. Let set...24 hours. Grate some dark chocolate over the top. Enjoy, or, put them in the freezer without the dark chocolate. 

*2. With Italien amaretti (the crunchy ones) *(round cookies in the picture) Break the cookies a few at a time in your fist in coarse irregular pieces. Sprinkle the tiniest amount of Grand Marnier over them and stirr; they only have to be a little moist. Same procedure as above. 2 layers of crumbled cookies and cream. Freez or serve with grated dark chocolate over them. 

You could make them with macarons! Very trendy. Serve in a wide cocktailglass, sprinkle with grated dark chocolate and you're in business.


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

I can't buy ladyfingers or amaretti where I live, so I use genoise and the tiramisu recipe from the most recent edition of _Joy of Cooking_ (probably the only reason I've kept that book). It's not authentic Italian with the genoise, but it looks good enough to present at a dinner party and tastes really good.


----------

